# Anyone play WARHAMMER online ?



## cloud jaguar (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone here play the pc game "WARHAMMER ONLINE"? if you do what server? My wife and I play order on Praag serever and destruction on Dark Krag server. We want to start a guild called "Death Mantis"!


----------



## robelgado (Feb 22, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Does anyone here play the pc game "WARHAMMER ONLINE"? if you do what server? My wife and I play order on Praag serever and destruction on Dark Krag server. We want to start a guild called "Death Mantis"!


Lol priceless. Isn't that a really really old game?


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 22, 2009)

robelgado said:


> Lol priceless. Isn't that a really really old game?


Well it is based on a really old tabletop wargame called WARHAMMER which still exists using painted figures and mini trees and other terrain. WARHAMMER ONLINE is a 5 months old MMO like world of warcraft which was based on the warhammer tabletop game.

The game has 12 player classes and 2 factions - order and destructions. Basically you try to level up your character though quest, public quests, player versus player, scenarios and such. It is really fun but is fantasy based with elfs and dwarfs and goblins and stuff. Excellent effects and visuals too.

There are some gun toting classes though (dwarf engineeer and human witch hunter) so it is not strictly medieval type fantasy stuff.

Anyways, if anyone plays let me know!

~Arkanis


----------



## robelgado (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh ok I gotcha.

If you like that you should check out Cabal online.

Its free, all you have to do is download it.

google it


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2009)

that game looks totally awesome but i don't need another WoW-like game... I'm already addicted to it :X


----------



## damizz (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow, really never expected to see this thread on this forum  Had to do a double-take to make sure I wasn't on Warhammer Alliance.

My wife and I play Order on Ironfist. I have a 40 Swordmaster and Engineer, my wife plays an Archmage.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 23, 2009)

damizz said:


> Wow, really never expected to see this thread on this forum  Had to do a double-take to make sure I wasn't on Warhammer Alliance.My wife and I play Order on Ironfist. I have a 40 Swordmaster and Engineer, my wife plays an Archmage.


Cool, as i mentined we have Destruction chars on Dark Crag and Order chars on Praag - our chars average between 10th and 19th levels.

We use ventrillo and usually play as a group with a couple of my friends on thurs or saturday evening.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 23, 2009)

You go, guys and gals!  I'm too busy feeding mantids to have any time to play online games, lol.  :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 24, 2009)

I really wish i could play all that, but it doen't work on my mac


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 24, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> My wife and I play order on Praag serever and destruction on Dark Krag server.


Careful, Arkanis:

That way lies Dissociative Identity Disorder, narcissistic neuroses... or Worse!


----------



## Dinora (Feb 25, 2009)

Synn said:


> that game looks totally awesome but i don't need another WoW-like game... I'm already addicted to it :X


OMG ME TOO!!!

I've lost 3 years of my life to WoW &lt;_&lt; 

I started playing that stupid game 2 months after it was released. I finally broke away 2 weeks before the last Xpac but my husband plays and has been begging me to get back on.

You see, I play a healer... 'nuff said

*sigh*

What server are you on Synn?


----------



## Headspace (Feb 25, 2009)

I can't get into MMOs. I get nothing out of them. Tried EVE once and was unimpressed. I won't touch WoW.

The type of games I play are ones that you can walk away from for a few weeks and not lose anything.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 25, 2009)

Did anyone ever play Kenya Emergency? It was a FPS game that really raised your adrenaline, because if you got fatally wounded, instead of going back to a save point, you DIED! Probably not too many survivors of that game left, though, anymore.


----------



## damizz (Feb 26, 2009)

Headspace said:


> I can't get into MMOs. I get nothing out of them. Tried EVE once and was unimpressed. I won't touch WoW. The type of games I play are ones that you can walk away from for a few weeks and not lose anything.


I play EVE (well at this point I mostly just pay them $15/month), I have had an account for about 4 years. It is probably the most complicated MMO out there with the steepest levelling curve of any game I have ever played. This is the joke someone made a few years ago but it isn't that far from the truth.







Everyone I have ever recommended the game to hated it but those out there that like it are very passionate and love the game.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 26, 2009)

I have no idea what all those games are (never played).... but that learning curve graph is really great! :lol: I'm sure it makes it even funnier for those with EVE experience.


----------



## Headspace (Mar 1, 2009)

damizz said:


> I play EVE (well at this point I mostly just pay them $15/month), I have had an account for about 4 years. It is probably the most complicated MMO out there with the steepest levelling curve of any game I have ever played. This is the joke someone made a few years ago but it isn't that far from the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EVE may not have the grinding that you go through for levels, but there's grinding. That, and to really "have fun" you need to be a part of a corp in 0.0 space (at least, this was back in 2006 when I was doing it) and that meant "raiding" at the same time as the corp does. Basically it's the same deal as with other MMOs.

I'm not knocking it or anything. It's just not my thing, and I tried it long enough (~6 months) to figure that out. By the time I left I was in 0.0 as part of a corp.


----------

